

Ask HN: Aussies, put your hands up - froo

If you're an Aussie and HN user, say hi!
======
dmharrison
Brisbane, hi!

Recently moved to Brisbane from Canberra and starting knowtu. Looking at ilab
and will make it to opencoffee sometime. Are there any good Brisbane
entrepreneurship/tech groups someone could recommend? HN meetup?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Another Brisbane boy here. HN meetup would be great, since we seem to have a
few locals. I can probably organise a casual venue one evening in the Valley?
Maybe chip in for some drinks or dinner?

~~~
thenbrent
I'd be keen for that too.

There are some groups on meetup.com already, like
<http://www.meetup.com/upstarta-brisbane-qld/>

~~~
JacobAldridge
Good to know. I'll be checking that out, and if it seems worth having
something HN specific (or, more particularly, HN marketed) I'll put up a post
here and drop a line to those Brisbanites mentioned in this post.

------
niko1
Just moved to Brisbane to start a startup.

~~~
thenbrent
Why did you move to Brisbane to start a startup? Are your potential customer's
here?

At the risk of starting a heated discussion, my impression is that Melbourne
is the capital with the most blossoming startup culture. (I'm in Bris by the
way)

~~~
dmharrison
I would wager it's probably Sydney, but then again I don't think any
Australian town is the clear winner.

Canberra had a lot of enterprise focussed software startups which didn't get
much notice; but I think compared to the US equivalents, alot of Australian
companies fly under the radar.

My belief is if you're starting in the Aus rather than the US it doesn't
really matter which city you're in as long as it's got a reasonable feeding
uni. Having worked and recruited with US and Aus staff I definitely think
Australian software engineers are some of the best and typically suitably
pragmatic for software startups. (Until they fully roll out the US style of
generalist and masters, aka uni melbourne approach, but I guess we'll see)

~~~
thenbrent
Yeah I agree with there being no clear winner. I don't know of any area in
Australia that has a sufficiently large cluster of startups to create a
thriving startup culture.

That's why I'm curious about niko1 coming to Brisbane to start a startup.
What's here that isn't elsewhere?

------
latent
Brisbane developer, into govt research mostly. Involved with humbug
(unix/linux), brispy (python), dorkbot (arts/eletronics), the edge
(creative/design/tech), hackerspace (engineering/electronics), linux.conf.au
and other things most likely :)

cheers,

------
inevaexisted
Sydney!! Hi... looking for an internship/grad position(final year).

------
codemoran
* codemoran puts his hand up <codemoran> sydney here.

------
pedrogrande
Hi! I'm a lurker from Bondi. Chasing the dream.

------
Evgeny
Melbourne. No plans on startups though.

------
intranation
Hello, London (originally Sydney) here.

------
candeira
Melbourne (originally Madrid) here.

------
samh
Canberra here. (I'm not Julia Gillard, but sometimes on Call of Duty servers I
pretend to be).

------
jgoosdh
Hi! Just north of Sydney.I love AbstractServiceLoaderBasedFactoryBean's (aka a
Java hacker)

------
spohlenz
Currently living in Clare but I'm in town often enough to say I'm from
Adelaide.

------
froo
Perth here, contact details in my profile if you want to chat about whatever

------
joshd
London (by way of Brisbane).

------
thejay
Sydney lower north shore. Recharging for another startup.

------
GVRV
Melbourne. Student at Monash University. From India.

------
dp79
Hi! Brisbane here

------
hungrybeast
Melbourne here!

------
Kreels
Sydney North West. Lisp Hacker. Lurking.

------
nailer
London here.

------
ajt
Brisneyland

------
gbc
Canberra. Rails. Hi.

------
pmccool
Hi! Brisbane here.

------
zengyro
do expats count? Melbournian living in Scotland.

------
abdulla
Melbourne here.

------
benkant
Perth repping.

------
Aidan
Melbourne!

------
zacspitzer
melbourne!

------
shib71
Sydney

------
dreamtime
melbourne

------
ryszard99
sydney!!

